# Do you hate waiting?



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok, its been a hella week of strong personalities and emotions and meh ;p

So, I thought maybe a more whimsicle rant was a good idea.

kqoct "RANT" you say?


 Yea, rant. I bought stuff. It is in the mail. I HATE WAITING Gahhhhhh

ok, rant done  but really, hows everyone deal with those times in life when you need to be Patient, and Wait for it, and not go Squirrelly every-time the mail man doesn't deliver?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i am fortunate to have an extremely poor memory, so when something i'm expecting finally arrives, it comes as a complete shock and pleasant suprise.

-dh


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I used to when I was younger. Back when a week or two seemed like an eternity. Now that I am near 40, I find time goes so fast (weeks seem like days, months like weeks) I really dont even think of it.

Sometimes, things show up in the mail and untill I look at the label I dont remember what I ordered. Seriously!

I guess being very busy at work and in general makes time fly. And therefore waiting for something to show up isnt a problem because I have always too much other things to worry about...

AJC


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I voted yes.

But it depends on what I'm waiting for.

For instance I don't like waiting in line for a restaurant - I'll just go somewhere else. 

However, if I have ordered something special in a store or on-line I have no problem waiting for it to arrive.


I guess I should have voted "Maybe" lol


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

LOL Yes, I am waiting to see how the comments go a bit too. I think I would have to vote maybe as well, but yea, waiting on three shipments of electrical parts to build a pedal has me antsy in the pantsy


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Keep....you could always go sort out *ALL* of your resistors and capacitors and make an inventory of them 


....that should help to make the time pass while you wait....LOL

cheers

Dave


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Well Tom Petty always says
"The waiting is the hardest part"

BUT I don't wait in line for ANYTHING, not coffee, not a table in a restaurant not in a store, nothing is worth stnading in a line up. I make my Dr's appt for the morng and get there when the door opens. 

Anticipation? That can be fun, but when it all goes wrong, or that which you are eagerly anticipating is not what you thought, then it seems to suck more no?

Dr Seuss talks about the waiting place in the Places you go. Where Everyone is just waiting...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I work in government. Waiting is pretty much 90% of my job.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

huge pet peeve: "I'll meet you at noon" - 
I'm there at 11:55 at the very latest.
Once it gets to be 12:05, I go a bit squirrely.

waiting for stuff in the mail isn't as much of a big deal for me.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I hate waiting for absolutely anything. You name it, I can't stand waiting for it.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I am very impatient for allot of things,oddly enough mail isn't one of them.Living in a remote northern town you get used to the slow mail and waiting for a shipment doesn't really bother me anymore.If it's a new guitar and taking a while i figure it's worth the wait knowing that it's going to be even sweeter with the first strum.What's that saying?absinthe makes the wait more fonder?


----------



## wolfbane2222 (Nov 23, 2009)

Well i am waiting on Santa lol. I picked the guitar and hate the wait lol but in the mean time i am reading all i can and asking questions and watching vid and air palming the cords lol 

But yea i hate waiting pretty much


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Nope*

When yoiu get to a point in your life you don't mind the wait and I am at that point. I stop to listen, I stop to smell and I stop to feel, because I know I didn't stop to smell the roses when I had a chance and somehow I still managed a pretty good life.
Now I look at things and wonder how I managed to miss all the things I did and why didn't I take that moment to enjoy, and the anticipation should be realished and appreciated for what it truely is.
Don't hurry your life away it goes fast enough and you will find that somedays there isn't enough hours in one day to enjoy all of it.
Here as a spirit today, tomorrow I will be dust.Ship


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

xuthal said:


> ......absinthe makes the wait more fonder?


Good one !! :bow:

I got totally plastered on that stuff as a student and then (still plastered) went to see a movie about Jimi Hendrix...I'm not sure which one...but I enjoyed it. 

Cheers

Dave

kkjwpw...Sorry, I digress


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Ship of fools said:


> Here as a spirit today, tomorrow I will be dust.Ship


Whoa.......Ship.......This is starting to get very heavy, brother. 
However, it is your post...I respect that.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

I dont mind waiting for something in the mail. Considering the fact that you are given a buffer zone of possible delivery days (5-10 business days) you don't necessarily have a particular day in mind that it will show up.

But waiting for people on the other hand drives me crazy!!
When making plans and talking to the person most likely more than once to work things out and they still don't show on time, really grinds my gears.

having more patience is on my new years resolutions list this time around so hopefully it gets better with time lol.


Keep Rockin'
OSBM


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

puckhead said:


> huge pet peeve: "I'll meet you at noon" -
> I'm there at 11:55 at the very latest.
> Once it gets to be 12:05, I go a bit squirrely.


aaaaamen!!! :sport-smiley-002:
i hate that too! it shows contempt. "my agenda is more important than anything you may have going on."
depending on what it is i am meeting someone for, i may not wait more than 15 minutes. if they want something from me, they better be on time. if i want something from them, then i'll wait for a little while.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

My patience is slowly improving. One of my tricks is to always choose the longest line in the supermarket. This gives me great practice at waiting.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Living on a RR, mail can be 1 to 3 days longer. I once waited 3 weeks for a letter that traveled less than 100 km. sent priority post. But I did get the rest of my guitar parts in last monday (well, I haven't ordered the knobs yet, but) WOO HOO!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Does a bear S%$# in the woods.

I can't stand waiting. If I go to a restaurant and there is a line up, I go to a different restaurant. I can't stand line ups. I check the mail everyday after I buy something on line, even if there is no chance in hell that it has arrived yet - just in case. 

I am impatient when it comes to waiting for things, however, I do often take the time to stop and smell the roses cause if I didn't then what's the point.
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

*yes..no..well*

If it's something I've ordered for my teenager and I have to hear " How long is it gonna take to get here", then its yes. When it's for me, I'm usually more patient but I still like it when the "missed you" sticker is on the mailbox and I know it's arrived.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Most of the time when I buy something, while Im waiting for it to arrive, Ive researched it enough to know thats its not what I want by the time I receive it. Really speeds up the process......9kkhhd


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> I used to when I was younger. Back when a week or two seemed like an eternity. Now that I am near 40, I find time goes so fast (weeks seem like days, months like weeks) I really dont even think of it.
> 
> Sometimes, things show up in the mail and untill I look at the label I dont remember what I ordered. Seriously!
> 
> ...


I could have written this myself! It used to drive me crazy waiting for a new guitar, but lately waiting has a certain kind of satisfied joy of anticipation, or I simply don't notice at all.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

:food-smiley-004: Bravo guys. Good read with my morning coffee


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I can be really impatient, depending on what I'm waiting on. I usually get impatient when I'm late or being made late for something.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Overall I'm not a big fan of waiting, but sometimes it's worth it, and I have an active imagination that can help with the waiting.

And then there's the payoff, which is usually great.

Sometimes the anticipation makes it even sweeter.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Absolutely not! I love waiting; especially in long lines and it's even better when it's my turn and the clerk puts up the sign that they are now closed and I have to get in another long line and the same thing happens. It just makes me so happy, I have to do the Toyota jump! 

Another thing that makes me happy is when my computer takes 1/2 hour or so to load and I'm just sitting there looking at a blank screen. Now that is pure bliss!

Or being put on hold on the phone, especially when they have the elevator music playing in the background and it's really static and keeps cutting in and out.

But this is the best:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDuIWuJzFrk&feature=related

I HATE WAITING! I can't believe I spent so much time replying to this stupid question.:smile:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

FlipFlopFly said:


> Absolutely not! I love waiting; especially in long lines and it's even better when it's my turn and the clerk puts up the sign that they are now closed and I have to get in another long line and the same thing happens. It just makes me so happy, I have to do the Toyota jump!
> Another thing that makes me happy is when my computer takes 1/2 hour or so to load and I'm just sitting there looking at a blank screen. Now that is pure bliss!
> Or being put on hold on the phone, especially when they have the elevator music playing in the background and it's really static and keeps cutting in and out.
> But this is the best:
> ...



...i hate waiting, for the simple fact that, hey, i'm "special".

:bow:


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm not a fan of waiting... in particular, I'm not a fan of waiting for the pick-ups, attenuator, and pedal I ordered 2 weeks ago. C'mon already!


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I always get a chuckle at the "designated waiting area" in the subway. A place specially set aside for waiting even though it looks exactly the same as the non-designated area. So, if your guitar is supposed to arrive in the mail in 5 days you can always go to the subway and wait for it there. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> I always get a chuckle at the "designated waiting area" in the subway. A place specially set aside for waiting even though it looks exactly the same as the non-designated area. So, if your guitar is supposed to arrive in the mail in 5 days you can always go to the subway and wait for it there. :smilie_flagge17:


...i always thought that area was reserved for waiters, for when they're not serving.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Ya, I hate it. It actually influences my buying decisions/shopping habits. I dont go to malls, amusement parks etc on weekends, too crowdy, lineups, busy etc.

When was in Uni and for a few yrs after, I stopped going to new release movies, as I didnt like lineing up for tickets or to get in. I never line up for free stuff or go to boxing day.
I simply refuse to line up for the privilege of paying for something. Might be due to my eastern european heritage.kqoct

Internet purcahses add another dimension to waiting as you start to wonder if its been lost in the mail, or you've been scammed etc.


----------

